# Removing Main Fios Optical Cable from ONT Box



## dgadallahwshs (Jun 22, 2009)

I had to remove an ONT and Batery Backup from my second floor appartment bedroom. I removed all items includeing the main fiber optic cable that was coming into the ONT unit. I tried to remove the main cable that was comming out of a hole in the wall. It could not budge. So I decided to cut it using cable cutter. If they ever want to have fios again would it cause major problems. As of know it has not impacted my fios ont unit which was outside of the home. Also verizon determine that it is very low priority to remove it. However kids are going to be in that bedroom and it could cause injury. In essence am I in deep truble because I cut that line from the wall.

Thanks


----------



## PoIIux (Jun 21, 2009)

That seems like a bad cabling scenario. The cable coming from the wall should have been terminated by your ISP (placing a jack on the wall), and not ran directly from outside to inside your house. This is their fault and if you ever need to run FIOS again you'll have to get it re-wired, or terminated on the wall (given that they have enough cable length to work with).

I'm not familiar with FIOS, and not sure what cable they run inside your house. If it was a fiber optic cable coming directly to your house (not likely) then it will have to be re-wired


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you cut a fiber-optic cable, and you ever want to use it again, Verizon will have to come with their special splicing machine to reconnect it. There is NO user option to ever recover that connection.


----------

